# Brass conversions



## J. R. Weems (Mar 13, 2011)

Hmmmm? believe I have too much time on my hands, but Winter has arrived. :mrgreen: I find that in digging out a case of new 38SUPER brass, except for being a bit too long, it fits my .38 S&W case holder just fine. Since no one seems to reload for the 38 SUPER, the brass lays wanting. Anyone here ever convert 38 Super brass to 38 S&W??? I do load for the 38 S&W but am looking for a way to use the 38Super brass. Anyones in put is welcome, just don't laugh, I've done plenty of that. :smt082


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The .38 Super case may fit the .38 S&W case holder, but I suggest that you check the case diameters.
I believe that the .38 S&W case may be larger in diameter, and also that it may be tapered.

Practical-competition shooters (in IPSC, for instance) used to use the .38 Super, believing that it slightly reduced felt recoil while still making major caliber on the ballistic pendulum.
Maybe that is still the case, thus giving you a purpose for reloading .38 Super as .38 Super.


----------



## J. R. Weems (Mar 13, 2011)

*Converting brass*



Steve M1911A1 said:


> The .38 Super case may fit the .38 S&W case holder, but I suggest that you check the case diameters.
> I believe that the .38 S&W case may be larger in diameter, and also that it may be tapered.
> 
> Practical-competition shooters (in IPSC, for instance) used to use the .38 Super, believing that it slightly reduced felt recoil while still making major caliber on the ballistic pendulum.
> Maybe that is still the case, thus giving you a purpose for reloading .38 Super as .38 Super.


Well I have no more 38Supers and wont be buying any-- i am just too old.  How ever, I DID work on this in the AM today.

1. first resized the brass

2. trimmed brass to specs.

3.primed said brass and ran it through the expander -- a bit harder than usual to lower press handle which might be due to tapered case. 

4. Added powder and bullet.

5. Fits gun just fine, except extraction needs more of a rim, but round will just slide out. Whether or not it would do so after firing remains to be seen.

All and all, it would, or might work in a pinch, but I think I would be time and money ahead just to contact STARLINE and order some new brass.


----------



## J. R. Weems (Mar 13, 2011)

Well it DID work but a bit of soot, more than expected. Just ordered some brass from starline. End of story.


----------



## J. R. Weems (Mar 13, 2011)

*More on the 38 s&w*



J. R. Weems said:


> Well it DID work but a bit of soot, more than expected. Just ordered some brass from starline. End of story.


Ok, while I discarded the conversion idea,  In my quest for a couple other projects, I am making some shot shells soon as my Hornady star crimper arrives. Some time back I trimmed and got ready some 308 brass. In hopes of making some more I was checking The case holder for my Wilson Trimmer. I happened to check a couple case holders that are on hand hoping something would sort of fit 38S&W brass. The 9mm was a perfect fit :mrgreen:. I have a 1000 pcs of Starline brass that will arrive on the 6th and as is my long standing policy, I resize ALL new brass and trim to proper length before any loading takes place. I have a thing about making sure ALL rounds are the same. Wilson does not make a case holder for the 38 S&W, and it is a $40.00 charge and six weeks to get one made. A few funds saved anyway which pays for half of my Star crimping die.  Just passing this along.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My shooting mentor and coach used to say, "Don't let your shooting become merely a way to unload cartridges to satisfy your reloading hobby."

I've had a couple of .38 S&W revolvers, one of which was quite old.
I admit to never having to reload brass for them. There was still quite enough unwanted, commercially-loaded rounds in gun-shop inventories, to make the everyday price a bargain just for taking the stuff off their hands.
But that was a very long time ago.


----------



## J. R. Weems (Mar 13, 2011)

*Reloading*



Steve M1911A1 said:


> My shooting mentor and coach used to say, "Don't let your shooting become merely a way to unload cartridges to satisfy your reloading hobby."
> 
> I've had a couple of .38 S&W revolvers, one of which was quite old.
> I admit to never having to reload brass for them. There was still quite enough unwanted, commercially-loaded rounds in gun-shop inventories, to make the everyday price a bargain just for taking the stuff off their hands.
> But that was a very long time ago.


Must have been  as I ventured into this cartridge and its loadings I found current factory offerings are $25.00 to $35.00 and up, in a couple cases. I shelled out for a couple boxes at a gun show and found I can reload my own for $4.50 a @50 round box. Even buying the brass, at 5 reloadings, the cost of brass is 3cents apiece. Plus, I am making some of my own shot shells which these days are unattainable anywhere I can find.  My "I" frame is 100 years old and counting. Still works though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There must be irony in the fact that you live in Winchester, but shoot S&Ws.

I remember Winchester, Virginia, quite fondly. What sticks out most in my memories are:
• Apple storage warehouses.
• A 1940s–1950s motel that backed onto a drive-in movie. If you rented a room, you got to watch the movies for free...from the room.
• Damage still visible on several downtown buildings, from Early's (?) Shenandoah Valley campaign, in the Civil War.


My father's second wife owned a dress shop in central Winchester.
I'd be there perhaps once every three months or so, down from New York City, back when I was quite young.


----------



## J. R. Weems (Mar 13, 2011)

*Virgina*



Steve M1911A1 said:


> There must be irony in the fact that you live in Winchester, but shoot S&Ws.
> 
> I remember Winchester, Virginia, quite fondly. What sticks out most in my memories are:
> • Apple storage warehouses.
> ...


Steve, the 'WEEMS' have a long history in VA. We first landed in Dumfries in about 1623, hence the Weems/Botts museum in that area. On my grandparents side, they were throughout the 'Valley and beyond. Daniel Boone was a Uncle. Sadly, VA is headed to the left with all influx of implants. While I grew up in Illinois, I returned to my roots in 1964 when I got transfered to Quantico where I also mey my wife who still puts with me.:mrgreen:, after 53 years.


----------

